# I trust you



## BrendaP

Are these phrases grammatically correct?

I trust you more than (I trust) anyone else.
Σ'εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο από (εμπιστεύομαι) οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.

I trust you like (I trust) no one else.
Σ'εμπιστεύομαι σαν (εμπιστεύομαι) κανείς άλλος.

In both phrases, can I omit the second "I trust" and have it implied?

Thank you.


----------



## giannis321

I trust you more than anyone else.
Σε εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο από οποιο*ν*δήποτε άλλο.
(OR:_Σε εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο από όσο εμπιστεύομαι οποιονδήποτε άλλο._)
 
I trust you like no one else.
Σε εμπιστεύομαι όπως κανέναν άλλο.
_(OR:__Σε εμπιστεύομαι όπως δεν εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν άλλο._)

Yes, you can omit the second "I trust".


----------



## artion

Also you may omit άλλο(ν).


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you both for your help.
So, κανείς άλλος is wrong to say "anyone else"?


----------



## giannis321

It's perfectly fine.
You can also say:
Κανένας άλλος / Άλλος κανείς


----------



## BrendaP

Again, thank you so much.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## artion

BrendaP said:


> Thank you both for your help.
> So, κανείς άλλος is wrong to say "anyone else"?



κανείς άλλος is nominative. But in your sentence has to be in acusative: κανέναν άλλο(ν). 

Τhe syntax is: I trust (love etc) + object in acusative. Check a grammar book.


----------



## ireney

It may very well be just me, but I think it may have gotten a bit confusing.

The mistake in the OP is that you used nominative as opposed to accusative as artion mentioned.
Using either "οποιονδήποτε άλλο" or "κανέναν άλλο" is right in this case. However, just as in English you could omit "else" and go with just "anybody", you could do the same in Greek.
The two expressions, "οποιοσδήποτε άλλος" and "κανένας άλλος" are equivalent in many cases but not always (little mod in me says it's a subject for a different thread though  ).


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you Ireney, and thank you, again, artion


----------

